# Another way to mod a Flipkung



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a start to my modification of a flipkung using PLASTI DIP.

PLASTI DIP now sells a color kit that you can mix any color you want. I only used cans of premixed colors yellow and red.

If you want to do this I figure that making a tray just the right size and configuration from a few sheets of tin foil is the easiest way to make a tray that accommodates the size and shape of the SS so as to not waste material.

It isn't complete. What I will do since this is an experiment and I want the corners round I will slice off the material on the corners so that the successive coats will continue to help round the handle. I don't know how it will slice but I am confident it will work because I straightened out the edge where the metal shows using a razor blade. Imagination is what you can make it.

Hint about mixing existing colors; They don't easily (or at all) give the color you would think that mixing two primary colors might give. Therefore the color kit may be a good idea if you want a specific color value.

Oh yeah, this is dipped twice. I expect to dip it two more times and have what I want.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool! I hope the successive coats will come out the same color, it's very nice.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Cool! I hope the successive coats will come out the same color, it's very nice.


I expect that the final coat will be better because the first two were the learning curve part.

Perhaps a mod will move this to modification thread. Whoops on my part.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very cool Ray!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! I hope the successive coats will come out the same color, it's very nice.
> ...


That's pretty neat looking, Ray.

I also fullfilled your request 

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

like dipping a candle. when i cut off the clean lines, i use a razor or an exacto knife and just slit and peel/shave off what i dont want.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks good, nice idea :thumbsup:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Have you tried the Spray on Plasti-dip ray? It would take more coats, but might give you more artistic freedom, and maybe a more consistent finish?


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

AaronC said:


> Have you tried the Spray on Plasti-dip ray? It would take more coats, but might give you more artistic freedom, and maybe a more consistent finish?


It probably wouldn't give you more artistic freedom in terms of *mixing* colors, like if I wanted *periwinkle *or *bright pink* 

However, you could certainly do some fun stuff with a camo look in earth tones.

Too bad the kit doesn't come in neon colors. I would really get crazy with this.


----------

